# alternate oil temp sensor placement?



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

ok, I've gotten my replacement Apexi oil temp sensor, and it doesn't look like it's going to fit into my oil filter relocation plate - the port is of a smaller diameter. Apparently this temp sensor is designed to replace the oilpan bung, but seeing as that's what killed my sensor (the wiring caught on something and was severed), I want to move the sensor to a different location.

Where's the stock oil temp sensor? I don't have the dash gauges so there's certainly no need for the stock oil temp sensor? I wonder if the bung diameter and thread would be the same as the Apexi unit?

Or is there a way to run an adaptor from the oil filter plate sensor port (apparently sized for a pressure sensor) to the bigger oil temp probe?

Any ideas? I could replace my sensor, 15 minute job (a bit of a mess with oil but nothing that can't be handled), but that would still leave the sensor as the lowest point under my car. Takes just one stone kicked up to cost me another $120, but up higher on the engine, it'll live forever.


----------



## archaeic_bloke (Apr 22, 2008)

ive got mine replacing the stock engine oil temp sensor.. you should put it there. pretty sure it will fit. its right below the oil filter.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Kismet,

Here's where you find the stock oil temp sensor:










HTH,

Leo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

that schematic is incredibly helpful, thank you!!

I think I should still have that part, there is a Trust oil sender plate bolted on there, but since my stock oil pressure sensor is still in the stock location, looks like both units plug into the same part. The only question is if the diameter and thread pitch match, my sensor is M12/P1.25. Anyone know what the stock oil temp sensor size and pitch is?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

As far as I know most sensors are either 1/8" NPT or M14x1.25...

... but I'm really not sure about this one, sorry.

I'm still waiting for my new sensors for my Haltech ECU, so that I can start fitting them...

... so I'm curious too if they'll fit or not and what thread size the stock sensors are :nervous:

Leo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

well then, unless someone chimes in with a definitive answer as to thread and pitch of the stock oil temp sensor...only one way to find out - dig in there and see if it fits! (since I'm not changing oil at this time, this is gonna be messy....)


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Kismet,

If it's not already too late, I pulled out mine yesterday.

thread size and pitch are M12 x 1.25

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

thanks Leo  my mechanic sorted it out, and tapped the 1.25 thread into the oil filter plate.

Now my oil temp readings make sense - they are at least 10~15 degrees higher than when measured from the bottom of the sump. When you're driving like a madman and all you're seeing is 85 degrees oil temp during the summer, it's just not accurate. Now that I'm reading at the filter, my oil temp readings are in line with what other people are seeing on their engines.


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Austrian GTR said:


> Hi Kismet,
> 
> Here's where you find the stock oil temp sensor:
> 
> ...


Many thanx for the great pic!
Have been wondering where the sensor is as well.
Wonder if it is difficult to reach? Do I have to remove stuff to reach it?

BR, Stefan


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

flovv said:


> Many thanx for the great pic!
> Have been wondering where the sensor is as well.
> Wonder if it is difficult to reach? Do I have to remove stuff to reach it?
> 
> BR, Stefan


Hey,

Just found the thread again and I am actually still wondering if it is difficult to change? Any ideas on how to?
Was supposed to change it last year, but that never happened as almost nothing else with the car in the garage :/

BR, Stefan


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha, depends on how big your hands are 

Use a ratchet ring spanner (size 12 as far as I remeber :nervous and be prepared for a little pain 

It's not that hard, just a bit fiddly :thumbsup:

HTH

Leo


----------



## flovv (Jun 28, 2007)

Austrian GTR said:


> Haha, depends on how big your hands are
> 
> Use a ratchet ring spanner (size 12 as far as I remeber :nervous and be prepared for a little pain
> 
> ...


Okay, thanx mate !
Now just to get some time with the car


----------

